# Is The Value Going Up?



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well we all know Pontiac has gone out of business and as far as I have seen I'm pretty sure there are not going to be any more GTO's made. lol So I was wondering, what is everyone's thoughts on our cars going up in value? I hardly ever see them on the road when I am in mine, so in many places they are rare to find, but now that Pontiac is out of business and we are technically the last 3 years of the GTO, where do you think our value will stand? It would be nice to see these cars worth something a lot more in the near future. Let's hear your thoughts.

:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

These cars are still deprecating in value. If they ever command collector status it will be a ways off. The classics now didn't get their status until well after the era ended. Everything is speculation.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well that's what I was shooting at. You don't know how many times I have heard from my dad and uncles saying they wished they had kept their chevelle, or their mustang, since the value has jumped so high. So I was shooting at if anyone feels these cars will be worth something, whether it be tomorrow or 20 years from now, like the past ones have appreciated in value.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'll be lucky if I remember these cars in 20 years. As you age you learn to live in the moment not in the future...... SUX getting old.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I understand what you mean. I mean, I'm still very young, and i'm extremely lucky to come from a family where Muscle Cars are a huge part of all our lives. My goal, and this is a goal, not necessarily going to happen, but my goal is to keep this goat as long as I possibly can. I feel I don't want to make the same mistake my dad and uncles did. Now I know everyone says the same thing, and then they lose it, but it's a welcoming feeling to set that kind of goal. Maybe one day my kids will be able to reap the benefits of keeping it. Whatever it is, It's something I don't want to just let go by.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you keep it, at best you're rolling the dice. Only time will tell.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

In our family we have five of the cars from the high school days.

(2) 65 Nova SS 1 V-8 4spd and the other is 6cyl auto.
1 1970 Impala custom with 350 4 bolt, 90% original
1 1972 Chevelle SS 402 BBC with automatic, all original 
1 1977 Pontiac Trans AM 400 auto, all original

Its fun having them but none of them are worth a million dollars.lol

The fastest in the bunch is the V-8 Nova, I asked the brother to get that out this summer so we can run it against my 2006 GTO. The Nova would give you butterflies in the stomach it pulled so hard.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I can see gasoline powered cars being outlawed before I kick the bucket. That or nobody will be able to afford gas because everyone will be driving electric cars. The way the world is going makes me wish I was born 100 years ago.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

mikes06goat said:


> I can see gasoline powered cars being outlawed before I kick the bucket. That or nobody will be able to afford gas because everyone will be driving electric cars. The way the world is going makes me wish I was born 100 years ago.


I was thinking the exact same thing, except being born 100 years ago........:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mikes06goat said:


> I can see gasoline powered cars being outlawed before I kick the bucket. That or nobody will be able to afford gas because everyone will be driving electric cars. The way the world is going makes me wish I was born 100 years ago.


Your vote can make a difference.. USA is not Europe, yet. European gas prices is not in the best interest of the USA our driving habits are vastly different.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Even if the price goes up it will more than likely be paced or even outpaced by inflation. There are a few rare cars that from nostalgia's sake have become **** expensive in pristine form but most cars even tho many times what they were new really aren't "making money". The "rule" of 72 says that an investment at 7% doubles about every ten years. If a 1967 was bought for $3,000 it would have to sell for $50,000 to match that investment (and that's assuming no other costs at all like insurance, maintenance, etc). The stock market would do much better over the same period. Cars aren't investments, they're vehicles.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the 04-06 GTO's will be going up in value in the future.
I am seeing fewer and fewer 04-06 GTO's for sale and on the roads.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They may but I don't know. One of the things that made some cars go way up in value is that they were highly desirable when they were first sold. People get older, gain some money and want some of their youth back. These cars were not only NOT in high demand but they went thru a lot of crap about their styling, etc. It's only been in the last few years that they've gained a little respect and that's only by a fairly small, car knowledgeable group. You can ask any bimbo what a 196x GTO is or an old Mustang or a Chevelle and they know. I still explain to people that yes, there was a "new" GTO that came out and it was made in Australia. People have to remember and desire to have value increase substantially.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> They may but I don't know. One of the things that made some cars go way up in value is that they were highly desirable when they were first sold. People get older, gain some money and want some of their youth back. These cars were not only NOT in high demand but they went thru a lot of crap about their styling, etc. It's only been in the last few years that they've gained a little respect and that's only by a fairly small, car knowledgeable group. You can ask any bimbo what a 196x GTO is or an old Mustang or a Chevelle and they know. I still explain to people that yes, there was a "new" GTO that came out and it was made in Australia. People have to remember and desire to have value increase substantially.


:agree
I've found myself explaining the exact same thing since I've bought it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Very good point there. There have been countless times when people have no idea what my car even is. And just like you said, a lot of people don't even know that a "new" GTO came out. Little do they know its been out for at least 7 years lol 

It's a hard one, because many reasons, such as rareness, makes you think that there could be a chance of them increasing in price. I've read hundreds of threads and posts of people totaling their goats, the numbers sold of these cars were already low, now imagine how low their getting with the amount of total losses? I guess we will see. Time will only tell.

But I'll tell you one thing. It feels damn good driving around a car that I rarely ever see!!


----------



## unholygoat845 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive only seen a few goats around in the past few yrs and that's only at the big car shows and forget about seeing them on the street. So im thinking the price has to go up but who am I to say. I have a 06 goat and i kinda think its cool that i have the last year of the GTO


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If they do go up it will take a loooooooooong time. My GN is 19 years older and still isn't worth crap.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Our cars will always be worth only as much as someone is willing to pay....

Although market speculation is a gamble...if you're happy with your decision/price/upgrade/whatever...then you're livin' the dream.


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

cgseaman said:


> Our cars will always be worth only as much as someone is willing to pay....
> 
> Although market speculation is a gamble...if you're happy with your decision/price/upgrade/whatever...then you're livin' the dream.


I think that the reality is that only the Ultra-Low Miles Museum Quality cars will be worth any real money.

tino


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

There is an Orange 06 sitting proudly on the platfrom at my local GM dealer with $24999 on the windshield. "Super Low Miles" it says. That ought to give you a warm fuzzy feeling!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They'll have a cult following at some point. $100k at Barret Jokeson? Probably not.

With a total production run of 40,000 and change, how can they not become "rare" finds in the future with all of these young kids picking them up with help from mommy and daddy, then jump behind the wheel and spin out into oncoming traffic/a tree/curb/wall because they're used to ~100hp FWD cars? I'm not debating price, because I could care less, but limited production typically means someone's gonna be jealous of you in the future...

Honestly, I hope it remains an obscure model. I didn't buy this car to get noticed, I bought it to be ignored.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Honestly, I hope it remains an obscure model. I didn't buy this car to get noticed, I bought it to be ignored.


Very well put!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

johnasaurus said:


> There is an Orange 06 sitting proudly on the platfrom at my local GM dealer with $24999 on the windshield. "Super Low Miles" it says. That ought to give you a warm fuzzy feeling!


Seeing a GM dealer listing it over what its worth doesn't make me warm and fuzzy. I guarentee they will sell it for much less.

I would guess only a select few very, very low miles ones, that are kept stock, will ever be worth anything.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well lets put it this way, when someone's buying a 64-74 GTO, are they really concerned with mileage, or the shape it's in?

I never heard anyone boast "I bought a 66 vert with 4,000 miles on it!" Usually it's "it's super clean, no rust."


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Poncho makes a good point. I dunno what to do with mine, its all original(no mods period) and has about 38k miles on it. But, I'm looking into something newer like a Viper, ZR1 or potentially a Nissan GTR. I know they're everywhere and flashy but it may be time for something new. These goats are like no other but I just can't decide if I'll keep it or not.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Well we all know Pontiac has gone out of business and as far as I have seen I'm pretty sure there are not going to be any more GTO's made. lol So I was wondering, what is everyone's thoughts on our cars going up in value? I hardly ever see them on the road when I am in mine, so in many places they are rare to find, but now that Pontiac is out of business and we are technically the last 3 years of the GTO, where do you think our value will stand? It would be nice to see these cars worth something a lot more in the near future. Let's hear your thoughts.
> 
> :cheers


I don't think they'll have the value of the older goats, primarily because they didn't originate from here. They came from Australia but have American motors in them. So there's not a rich musclecar history to them like the older ones so I don't think there will much nostalgia for them in 20-30 years.
Also, they just didn't sell many in the 3 years of production (40+k cars in all).

Having said that I think they're the best kept musclecar secret, a super stealth/sleeper car. Sooo much bang for the buck! While it's looks are what was said to have kept it's sales down I personally think it's a sleek body style and if the fenders had been flared out enough to accept 10" wide wheels in the rear it would have been something else. Saw a body kit for one and it was mind blowing.

It probably won't be the collector car that the goats from the late 60s, early 70s were but I don't care. I plan to enjoy mine.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

BlackJackByte said:


> Poncho makes a good point. I dunno what to do with mine, its all original(no mods period) and has about 38k miles on it. But, I'm looking into something newer like a *Viper, ZR1 *or potentially a Nissan GTR. I know they're everywhere and flashy but it may be time for something new. These goats are like no other but I just can't decide if I'll keep it or not.


If it were me, and I'm not slamming anyone with a new GTO, given those 2 choices I would trade/sell it in a heartbeat.


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

From what Ive seen over the years, the collector car market isnt nearly what its been in the past. Its been on a decline and most collector cars (aside from the rarest ones) are being let go relativly cheap because no one is that interested in them anymore. But there is the small group that really appreciate them as well but its shrinking. Its sad to say, but the new generations are going to be technology based hybrid drivers with their minds on other things besides collector cars.

When I think of the future of collector cars, Im always think of Demolition Man when they find the Oldsmobile 442 underground. 

So to answer the original question, I dont forsee the prices of the 04-06 gtos going any higher. You would be better off buying a Solstice GXP coupe and expect that to go up first before the gto ever would.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Yes they have stabilized and increased a little*

Sticker Shock has helped a little, the new camaro is a bit pricey and Boring interior has helped the GTO prices! The larger Body for our enlarging body types is another and you can buy teo gto for the price of a new V8 hot rod!!:willy:


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Value is about supply and demand.

Supply is low on the modern GTO, however is the demand remains low as well then the value remains low. The one positive thing is that since variation is small (color, transmission, wheel size) of the base car the value of all cars will rise and fall at about the same rate.

Corvettes are a good example, demand is pretty steady, but you can get real cheap late 70's and early 80's cars because frankly no one wants them.

If we enter an era of HP dearth again, then these cars will go up in value. I think however we will not have the 1970's and 80's all over again as the small engines of today make the power of V6 and V8's of 10-15 years ago. If you can get an inline 4 making 250-300 HP no one is going to be demanding a 400 HP V8 that is 15 years old unless they like something else about it.

I prefer to drive it, mod it, and use it until it falls apart. That way I get the most value out of it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well put. It is what it is. Honestly, future value didn't cross my mind in any way when I bought it. The things I considered when shopping for a toy (which was a pick between the Solstice GXP Coupe and the G8 GXP, then later the GTO) were:

Performance
Gas mileage
Room for my wife & kid
Price

The GTO won out as the best of those 4 parameters. The G8 GXP had the best room and creature comforts, but the worst price and MPGs (not to mention weight), and the Solstice gets barely better mileage than the GTO for 140 less HP and no back seat/trunk. As much as I would have liked a Solstice Coupe, I'm confident I can pick one up in 10 years when the market is down on them, if I feel like it. By then I might end up by getting an early 80's fullsize Pontiac, like a Parisienne or Grand Prix, and turning that into a professional level strip car with modern OBDII EFI eqipment, so who knows. There's no value/market/love for those either, so obviously my tastes aren't really based upon what's going to be a better "investment."


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

And I agree as well. I didn't purchase this car in hopes of the future price going up. I purchased it for what it was worth to me. Hence why I can not get enough of the thing. I have been away at school for about 8 months now, I have come home during major holidays, but every time I'm back at school I miss the car tremendously. I've never had that before. This car has great sentimental value to me and that's why I decided on purchasing it. 

This was a thread I started just to see what fellow member's thoughts were on this car in the future. Maybe they will go up, maybe they will not. I was just curious as to your thoughts, and the reasons you had behind them. That's all. 

I'll tell you this much though, it is an honor to be part of the GTO family =)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope more kids smash 'em up, and drive up the price, or they become "uncool"... seems like a lot of the owners I meet are in the 20-30something range, and have a tendency to be extremely ignorant about the fundamental operation of a car and/or are total d-bags I can't stand talking to for more than 45 seconds without rolling my eyes. It's like the Civic crowd found out about the GTO and snatched them up.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I happen to fall into that category lmao I actually just turned 20 two days ago. But I guess I feel I am different then the average 20-30 year old. I come from a very well taught family and have a profound respect for my elders. I also come from a family with a well known history in muscle cars. Too many of my friends and fellow classmates have died in racing accidents, and frankly I tend to avoid that crowd. I'm just a young man who happens to love muscle cars and has the most open mind possible to learning everything about them.
:cheers


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Solstice gets barely better mileage than the GTO for 140 less HP and no back seat/trunk.


Wha? +5mpg city/highway is alot better than the gto. Also weighing almost 1klbs less than a gto, it doesnt need the grunt to get moving that the gto does. Even so, they make ls swaps for them if you find it necessary for that kind of power. :lol: Ill give you the no back seat or the trunk room to barely fit a dufflebag but the coupe lets you carry two!


----------



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually purchased mine on the basis that it will be worth some serious cash down the road. I got mine with all the factory options except the body kit, I just didnt really like the look of it.

Now, I understand that the GTO had a relatively low production number. I also bought the last year that they were made. I think that this is a car that will go up in value over time because of this.

We just have to wait until the people who were young at the time the car was made to get a little old and have some spare change laying around in the bank.

All of this is positive but I also think that it will take longer for this so called second muscle car era to blossom than the first. Reason being is that people expect these cars to appreciate over time because of how the original cars increased in value. Because of this more people are trying to be "smarter" with these cars and I think more will be available when that time comes.

I think we have a really good chance of these cars doing just as good or even better with appreciation than the originals because of the realization that gas powered cars more than likely are becoming a dieing breed. I believe that is why we are seeing a second muscle car era because the manufacturers see this as a possible last hoorah to make the muscle car on a large scale.

Sean


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just curious, what does 'all the factory options except the body kit' consist of, other than the 6 speed trans and the 18" tire/wheel combo?


----------



## silent102 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well im still waiting on my f body to go up, so il say no on the gto


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the GTO may go up in value base on the number of them sold and still on the road. Look at the Toyota Supra versus the 300zx from the 90s. No one wanted the Supra until the fast and the furious came out. The 300zx sold like pancakes. Because of that the Supra only sold about 50000 in a 3 year span and look at them now. A stock Supra in a TT will sell for 15-30000 easy on Ebay. A modified Supra sells for as much as 50K. 300ZX can be got running for as low as 3000 dollars or less at times. So if you look at our cars I believe they sold less than 40k in the USA and compare it to the Supra it may do the same.


----------



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

RKLamb said:


> I think the GTO may go up in value base on the number of them sold and still on the road. Look at the Toyota Supra versus the 300zx from the 90s. No one wanted the Supra until the fast and the furious came out. The 300zx sold like pancakes. Because of that the Supra only sold about 50000 in a 3 year span and look at them now. A stock Supra in a TT will sell for 15-30000 easy on Ebay. A modified Supra sells for as much as 50K. 300ZX can be got running for as low as 3000 dollars or less at times. So if you look at our cars I believe they sold less than 40k in the USA and compare it to the Supra it may do the same.


Yes but the supra was a movie car and the star of the movie at that so it doesnt help it any combined with its production numbers. If the gto was the star car, I think it would be a different story and fetch a few g's more but nothing in comparison. The only thing the gto has going for it is being a car that was driven in the V8 Supercar series and really nothing else. But all we have is speculation. The supra also sold less than 13k units which just that production number alone would yeild high price tags. Look at the prices of plymouth prowlers compared to their production numbers. A crap car, but high price. Well just have to see.


----------



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

The 6 speed and 18 inch wheels are the options that I was talking about.

Agreed, only time will tell but I think that the odds are in our favor.

I also believe that this Generation of the GTO symbolizes the movement towards the Global Economy term that alot of people are starting to use nowadays. The old cars were made 100% in the USA. But, the new ones used parts from several different parts of the world.

I just believe that the low produiction numbers and the world effort to make the car will all help the 2004-2006 GTO appreciate in value over time. It will be a symbol of the time period.

Sean


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The car has to be an Icon car to be desirable in the future. The Smokey and the Bandit TA is Icon. The Muscle cars from the day fit the bill. Corvettes are Icon, but the C-4s are cheap= 84-96 because the C-5 is a better car, then the c-6 is better again. Vettes hold there value better than most. I can see the new GTO's as collectible, but not the huge numbers of other cars as it isn't a WS-6 LS Trans Am, or iconic Pontiac like the original GTO's. Many bought the 78 Corvette Pace Car as a collectible, but so many did it that it never really had real value, and didn't appreciate with the economy.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Seanscn said:


> I actually purchased mine on the basis that it will be worth some serious cash down the road.
> 
> I also bought the last year that they were made. I think that this is a car that will go up in value over time because of this.
> 
> ...





Seanscn said:


> I just believe that the low produiction numbers and the world effort to make the car will all help the 2004-2006 GTO appreciate in value over time. It will be a symbol of the time period.
> 
> Sean


I feel sorry for you


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

40,000 cars is a LOTof the same model. These won't be "rare" for 100 years. And just having a one of 15 silver/red auto/18" flat hood 2005's won't do anything for it in the future. The old school muscle cars that are so expensive now are the ones with the maximum HP available at the time that are in pristine condition. Back then, these things were driven hard and let out to rust, that's why so few are around in decent, original shape. That said, I hope my 2006 12K mile bone stock Brazen Orange will be worth a few dollars when I go to sell it. I also think that the autos like mine will be more desirable than the 6 speeds. Old school guys like the 4 speeds, because that was what they grew up with and that's what was associated with racing. Nowadays it's all autos and that's what folks will want in the future. To be perfectly honest, I wish the '67 GTO I just bought was an auto. That Hurst shifter is too far forward and reverse is a bitch to find.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Seanscn said:


> I just believe that the low produiction numbers and the world effort to make the car will all help the 2004-2006 GTO appreciate in value over time. It will be a symbol of the time period.
> 
> Sean


I'm trying to understand that one. How would what is basically a 'retro' car although it doesn't have a retro look become an symbol of the time period?:confused


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

With all the hybrid/electric crap thats coming out now these could be viewed as some of the the last muscle cars of the era.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

There are a ton of cars that fit the American muscle category being made now. Future buyers will have a lot of options in the future even if production stops soon. Mustangs, Camaros, Challengers, Chargers, SRT8's, Vettes, Vipers, Shelbys. And a ton of them will be 3000 mile garage queens.


----------



## Seanscn (Sep 19, 2010)

> I'm trying to understand that one. How would what is basically a 'retro' car although it doesn't have a retro look become an symbol of the time period?


I was referring to the term "Global Economy".

In buisness and economics, there has been alot of talk about how national economies are becoming less and less focused on one nation. With world trade and maufacturing, there has been a shift towards a single economy of the world. I was saying that our car really shows that with the multiple places across the world that builds parts for the GTO and where final production takes place.

I think that this time period is where the shift to a Global Economy is taking place and the GTO is proof of that. That is why I believe that the GTO will be a symbol of this time period, similar to how the first generation of muscle cars were a symbol of the time period that they came from. I never said anything about the car being retro.

But, I could be wrong, that is just my opinion.

Sean


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

It would be nice to see the GTO's command collector status in the future. i think they are pretty nice cars.


----------

